# Airlift manifold leaking from rubber bung



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Just noticed my tank pressure dropping a lot, looked at install to notice air leaking out 1 of the rubber bungs on the airlift manifold! Is this an easy fix? 
System been installed for under so year with no leaks until today


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear your manifold is leaking! 

I assume you're referring to the rubber plugs above the ports on the face of the v2 manifold? Give Airlift tech support a call at 800-248-0892 and they'll get you squared away. Although it's a simple fix, I wouldn't start digging into an 800 dollar manifold. 

FYI, this is not unheard of. Don't worry, Airlift will take care of you!


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Great to hear, unfortunately I'm in the UK but will try the company I got the kit from


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Replacement manifold been sent out, great service from air-lift UK


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MK5Lust said:


> Replacement manifold been sent out, great service from air-lift UK


Glad they took care of you! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

